# Where to buy car accessories



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Where in Mijas/Fuengirola does one buy car accessories, I need a wiper blade rubber urgently.

Many thanks.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

i am not familiar with your area, locally we have places like carrefour that sell a lot of things. I have to say though that ebay is usually a good place to pick up a bargain - many dealers will ship to spain and usually at far lower prices than local shops, especially if it is things that are light to post like rubbers for wipers!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> Where in Mijas/Fuengirola does one buy car accessories, I need a wiper blade rubber urgently.
> 
> Many thanks.


Try Carrefour.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In our town theres a little independant shop who will order or sell anything you need! Or you could go to the main dealer of your make of car. Or if you're not proud, theres a scrap car chap in Málaga (who speaks English) and you can go and pull one off a similar model - thats where we got my new front headlight!!! But there are are quite a few garage type places just along from El Corte Ingles, in Mijas

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Norauto at the Miramar shopping centre (near Iceland)


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Euromart do Wiper Blades for most makes.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

AlCampo for the best price.
Eroski.
Carrefore.


----------



## Cees (Sep 15, 2010)

You can try the big shops but maybe the scrapyards are an option too: 
Scrap Yard S.l. 
Carretera Azucarera-intelhorce, S/n, 29004 Malaga

952 24 15 51 

or www.desguacesmalaga.es 

I always take a look around and compare prices. Depends if I have an old or new car at the moment if I want to spend money on it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hellense said:


> In a car professional store.


Doh! I wonder why nobody thought of this!  (sorry, forgive my warped sense of humour!)


----------

